# Nurgburgring trackday on 15th August



## RichieRampage (Nov 27, 2010)

Anyone else there for this trackday? Just curious!

I haven't seen any other UK GTR's listed on organisers site (trackdays.de). 

Going to old timers event at weekend and doing half day 8-12 on the Monday.

Rich


----------

